# Tailing reds in the Goon



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

where were yall at? back in january slippery creek was full of reds and huge trout laid up in prop scars.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

DeepSouthFly said:


> where were yall at? back in january slippery creek was full of reds and huge trout laid up in prop scars.


I don't know all the names because they are not on my chart. But last month I was down there for 6 days and we fished the same place everyday because it was full of schools. Mainly the little bays east of the poll and troll. We started there Monday on this trip and didn't see anything. So we went south by the Whales Tale and the radar tower on the beach and worked our way up the flat there near Eddy Creek (I think that is the name) and that is where we found fish. So that is where we went the next morning where we found the tailing reds.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I gotcha. So you were around Tiger shoals. I have found some fish in the small ponds in there during the summer but not the winter. During the winter a lot of fish stay up north, Slippery creek, Gaines Island, Plantation Island. If you find good thick grass you will start seeing fish. It's not as busy and packed as the Whale's Tail. I feel like a lot of people that fish down there are from Orlando or something. I'm not a fan of fishing that south area. I have ran into folks down there that are just rude as hell.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

DeepSouthFly said:


> I gotcha. So you were around Tiger shoals. I have found some fish in the small ponds in there during the summer but not the winter. During the winter a lot of fish stay up north, Slippery creek, Gaines Island, Plantation Island. If you find good thick grass you will start seeing fish. It's not as busy and packed as the Whale's Tail. I feel like a lot of people that fish down there are from Orlando or something. I'm not a fan of fishing that south area. I have ran into folks down there that are just rude as hell.


Yeah there was 3 other boats working the flats down there but they stayed pretty far away. I went down there one time last month and the water clarity was horrible. It was much better this week and the grass was good with lots of pot holes holding the trout. I don't know the area north of the poll and troll very well. I have actually found a lot more rude people around the poll and troll than I have down south.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Cause most of them were guides. lol


----------

